# Atomic Hardz Lures



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I rate these hard body's higher than SX40's as I have caught way more fish on these including Bream, Moses Perch, Whiting, Snapper and Flat Head. I have the 2 Green types and the chubby white one on the bottom left. The Green ones seem to do the most damage for me whether its trolling,casting or just drifting behind me while flicking plastics around
http://www.bream.com.au/modules/Gallery ... alNumber=1


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

have one and have caught some nice bream with it.found they swim very nice and are a great bream lure

wayne


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

i use the crank 38 mid on the flats the bream love them
cheers scott


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Good lure for the price. Do you like the crank or the shad and shallow or deep ? I still like the sx's (40's and 48's) followed by the shallow chubby but i like the atomics as well.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I have both types in shallow and deep. The shads seem to work a bit better but I have caught fish on both.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

I have tried the shallow one fishing the flats, but it is still a virgin. Seems to have a nice action and doesn't dive very deep. The Chubby shallow & the SX40 for slightly deeper water(1 mentre & over) are my preferred choices, but I will keep trying with the Atomics.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

i do like the action and the green has got me a few bream too, however faced with a choice between an atomic and a ck-40 i'll take the ck everytime. they outfish the atomics 2 to 1 trolling in the bays around me. I will keep persisting though, as i said i do like them


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

i've had more success with them as opposed to the sx40's but i think thats because they get more swim time as i'm scared to lose anything with ecogear printed on it.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I lost a SX40 to a crab pot and I was glad to see it go I wont be buying anymore at the prices they charge.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

...atomics at $16 better than $25 for many other nice lures


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

2 for $25 at motackle now.......


----------

